# [SOLVED] toshiba tecra m2 LAN card driver?



## mercurous (Sep 22, 2008)

I can't find the lan card driver for my toshiba M2, Ive found the wireless one but it keeps disconnecting and reconnecting every 10mins or so, the one on the toshiba website doesn't have a .exe to start the setup, its just files and a UNinstaller.

can anyone help?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: toshiba tecra m2 LAN card driver?*

Hi the driver is here http://www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/...lFilter=M2&selCategory=3&selFamily=1073768664 2nd on the list wifi is 3rd


----------



## mercurous (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: toshiba tecra m2 LAN card driver?*

I have already tried that one, it comes with a bunch of .dlls and .inis but the only .exe or runable file is a UNinstaller, "PROUnstl.exe" it says "are you sure you want to REMOVE all drivers...blahblahblah"


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: toshiba tecra m2 LAN card driver?*

Hi is it the intel or atheros driver you need


----------



## mercurous (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: toshiba tecra m2 LAN card driver?*

intel  sorry for the late reply been at work then sleeping  thanks


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: toshiba tecra m2 LAN card driver?*

You need to install the LAN driver manually through the Device Manager.

Download and Extract (Unzip) the driver to a folder so you know where it is.

To install the driver:
Go to the Device Manager
Right click on the Network Controller error>Update
Select: No, not this time
Select: Install from a list or specific location (Advanced)
Select: Include this location in the search
Select Browse and browse to the folder you extracted the driver to.
XP should install the driver.

Bill


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: toshiba tecra m2 LAN card driver?*

Thanks Bill


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: toshiba tecra m2 LAN card driver?*

Anytime Joe,

*mercurous* let us know how you make out.

Bill


----------



## mercurous (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: toshiba tecra m2 LAN card driver?*

sorry it took so long to get back to you, been busy with work, thank you very much bill it worked a charm  adding [SOLVED] tags now


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi *mercurous*:wave:,
Glad to hear you have this issue resolvedray:.

Bill:grin:


----------

